# Unhappy Muslims



## SteviedTT (Apr 10, 2009)

THE MUSLIMS ARE NOT HAPPY!

They're not happy in Gaza ..
They're not happy in Egypt ..
They're not happy in Libya ..
They're not happy in Morocco ..
They're not happy in Iran ..
They're not happy in Iraq ..
They're not happy in Yemen ..
They're not happy in Afghanistan ..
They're not happy in Pakistan ..
They're not happy in Syria ..
They're not happy in Lebanon ..

SO, WHERE ARE THEY HAPPY?

They're happy in Australia ..
They're happy in Canada ..
They're happy in England ..
They're happy in France ..
They're happy in Italy ..
They're happy in Germany ..
They're happy in Sweden ..
They're happy in the USA ..
They're happy in Norway ..
They're happy in Holland ..
They're happy in Denmark ..

Basically, they're happy in every country that is not Muslim
and unhappy in every country that is!

AND WHO DO THEY BLAME?

Not Islam.
Not their leadership.
Not themselves.

THEY BLAME THE COUNTRIES THEY ARE HAPPY IN!

AND THEN; They want to change those countries to be like....

THE COUNTRY THEY CAME FROM WHERE THEY WERE UNHAPPY!

Excuse me, but I can't help wondering...

How dumb can you get?


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

:lol:  :lol:


----------



## ElmerTT (Apr 2, 2012)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

:lol: :lol: are you sure this is a joke :lol: :lol:


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

very good

About right to when you think about it


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

:lol: :lol:

As I was reading that joke prayer time was taking place here with mats out, sort of fought it all to life


----------



## pw1960 (Aug 3, 2012)

:lol:


----------



## crazyazz (Sep 26, 2012)

:lol:


----------

